# Severum problems



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey everyone,

My Severum started developing weird white blotches over six months ago. I wasn't worried initially, because it looked more like a scrape where the scale were missing. However, in the last month, she has developed more of these. They aren't ich or body slime. She has lost weight, isn't eating much, and sometimes flicks against a rock or driftwood. Could it be a parasite?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm is it all over your severum? or just around the head area? It could very well be hole in the head disease, mainly caused by stress or old age.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

It is on the body mostly, and some even on the fins. There is very little on the head.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Id say its hole in the head disease as it doesn't always appear on the head...appears all over. Take a look at the oscar in this picture, he has little on his head.
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.wetwebmedia.com/CichlidPIX/P1010009%2520Oscar%2520(1).JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWsubwebindex/FWHLLECures.htm&usg=__Q3G4jW61ZJhWzF4GB5bOyrDgohI=&h=224&w=300&sz=15&hl=en&start=7&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=Hm-GQTUl4tBO2M:&tbnh=87&tbnw=116&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhole%2Bin%2Bthe%2Bhead%2Bdisease%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dsafari%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Den%26tbs%3Disch:1
It affects most cichlids so could very well be that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

am afraid Nathan is right.....sounds like Hole In The Head. u might wanna move her out.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Is there an affective treatment for hole in the head?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm not positive but I don't believe so. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

there is no known cure that i know of atleast for hole in the head.....


----------

